# مساعده باختيار مشروع تخرج



## محمد الياباني (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني المهندسين العرب الي يفخر بهم الشخص عند دخوله هنا 

انا طالب بكالوريوس في جامعه تيكيو في اليابان 

السنه الاخيره وباقي 3 شهور ع التخرج 

وطلب مني مشروع تخرج في الاتصالات 

المهم انا بحاجه الى مشروع تخرج بالاتصالات يكون سهل جدا 

وامكانيه البحث فيه شاسعه وسهله فاهميني اكيد . لضيق الوقت 

اتمنى تكون موضوع مشروعات التخرج سهله واسمها بالانجليزي والعربي مترجمه يعني 

ولو حصل فيه امثله جاهزه ياريت والله 

بانتظاركم يامهندسين لاتحرمونا من خدماتكم رجاءاًً 


​


----------



## mahmoud awd (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تعرض علينا اسماء المواد ومناهج التي تم دراستها
وبالنسبة للمشاريع يوجد الكثير من المشاريع السهله جدا الجاهزة يعني علي التنفيذ بس قول في مجال الويف او الاتصالات او الويرلس ايه بالظبط


----------



## محمد الياباني (27 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يالغالي الدكتور ماحدد لي والماده الي اخذتها بالمجال هذا 

هي نظم الاتصالات 

انا تخصصي الاصلي اكترونيات . . لاكن مشروع تخرجي بالاتصالات 

اتمنى تجيب لي اكثر من مشروع سهل ويكون قابل للتنفيذ لاهنت يالغالي

تمت الاضافهـ. . .. .


----------

